# Firewall not turning on error 0x8007042c



## drew123 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've had a look for fixes on the internet and most say to go into services and load the firewall from there but when i try that i get an error "error code 1068: the dependency service or group failed to start." so I'm not sure what else to try. I have also tried the repair.bat fix that Windows recommend on their website but I'm still getting the same errors. 



Any help is appreciated


----------

